# Diablo 2 - Baalruns Hölle



## Lord Malador von Harogath (3. Juli 2008)

Huhu Leute , da bin ich mal wieder... 
Wer Lust auf ein paar Baalruns (Hölle) hat soll mir hier im Thread bescheidsagen dann machen wa mal nen 
gemeinsamen Termin aus! Ich wäre dann mit LvL 84er Zauberin dabei!

MFG

Lord Malador von Harrogath

Edit : Ich bin NoN Ladder mit allen Charas


----------



## mejestran (3. Juli 2008)

Erstmal stellt sich die Frage , Ladder oder non Ladder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

